# Elans are SOLD: More conversation about skis



## bigbog (Jul 17, 2005)

04/05 Elan S10 Fusions..am selling


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 18, 2005)

Do they include the bindings?


----------



## bigbog (Jul 18, 2005)

*skis*



			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Do they include the bindings?


 Yes, it's all together trailboss...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2005)

Good deal for someone who needs them.  I'd be interested, but Ms. Trailboss would kill me if I had ANOTHER pair of skis :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Good deal for someone who needs them.  I'd be interested, but Ms. Trailboss would kill me if I had ANOTHER pair of skis :wink:



Hmmm... I wonder if they'd be any good for a big guy like me...  

Steve, Why are you selling them?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just from what I've seen about them online, a great advanced carver for groomed terrain and on-piste skiing.  168 would be a good length for me.  I did not see the other dimensions...OK...112/67/100.  What is the turning radius?  Based upon what I could recall, bvibert, this could be a good candidate for you assuming you like only groomed stuff and carving.  Skis are now getting shorter and wider.  What length have shops been steering you towards?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't really been actively looking, I wanted to demo some skis first and money's an issue.  The skis I've been using for the last two seasons are 177's and are pretty soft and flexy.  I bet 168's might work...


----------



## bigbog (Jul 20, 2005)

*skis*

Hi guys, sorry...have been busy offline.  I was asked about the turn radius...and the Elan site doesn't have it...turn radius is a little bigger than a 168 slalom ski, but not by much...I think simply by the shovel being a bit softer than slalom skis...it takes another .5sec? to come around.  At least that's my consistent, Adv-Intermediate opinion.
I demoed a Head ski back in February and loved it...as I was in the "leaning Towers from Hell"_boots, I didn't do a lot of skiing and thus didn't incur(sp?) any damage at all to them...and I have a hard time looking at them as rock skis...as I grabbed the Head ski off the web in one of those 50%_deals...will pick them up on Saturday.  So the Elans are up forsale...I got them at a discount (from a shop guy on Epicski.com)...and there are just so many skis out there with good prices...it's not much sense(if one really wants to unload them) to dicker too high...  Plus I'm feeling pretty good, am back working ~25hrs...  
...AND I think they'd make a good woman's ski too....just an guess..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> 168 would be a good length for me.  I did not see the other dimensions...OK...112/67/100.  What is the turning radius?


From what I could find online the turning radius for the 168 is 14.3m...



			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Based upon what I could recall, bvibert, this could be a good candidate for you assuming you like only groomed stuff and carving.  Skis are now getting shorter and wider.  What length have shops been steering you towards?



I do tend to stick to the groomed stuff, but plan to try more bumps and stuff this coming season....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2005)

14.3 radius...swwwweeeeeeeeettttt!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: skis*



			
				bigbog said:
			
		

> ...AND I think they'd make a good woman's ski too....just an guess..



That statement has me wondering why you'd say that?


----------



## bigbog (Jul 21, 2005)

*...*

The ski initiates turns so easily..yet is probably too fast a ski for most except rippers.  :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: skis*



			
				bvibert said:
			
		

> bigbog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, when I see this it makes me think that it is too soft... :idea:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: skis*



			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I thought too, if anything I think I'd need something more on the stiff side.  Most reviews I've found seem to indicate that they have decent stiffness...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2005)

bigbog--hope you are getting the railflex binding with your new HEAD skis.  Great feature and I love my system.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: skis*



			
				bvibert said:
			
		

> Thats what I thought too, if anything I think I'd need something more on the stiff side.  Most reviews I've found seem to indicate that they have decent stiffness...



Not if you want to spend more time in the bumps B. You want something in the all mountain class, a tradeoff between carving, bumping, and powder. 

Too stiff will not be fun in the bumps and will discourage you.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: skis*



			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think stiffness is a relative term, I weigh more than the average skier so I figured a "stiffer" ski wouldn't seem so stiff to me...  Is my thinking flawed??


----------



## JimG. (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: skis*



			
				bvibert said:
			
		

> I think stiffness is a relative term, I weigh more than the average skier so I figured a "stiffer" ski wouldn't seem so stiff to me...  Is my thinking flawed??



This is why you need to demo skis. I understand your line of thinking, and to say it is flawed would be inaccurate. You're right in that stiffness is relative. However, even if a heavier skier feels that a stiffer carving ski isn't that stiff, it does not mean that a carving ski is a good bump ski for a heavier skier. 

No matter what your weight is, you should buy a ski that is designed for the conditions you like, the conditions you mostly ski in, or want to learn to ski better. If you want to learn to bump better, you need a ski with some flex. Stiff is not good for bumping.

All mountain skis work best for those of us who like all conditions and would probably be best for you.


----------



## Greg (Jul 22, 2005)

I would think that you will like one of the Volkl 724 skis, B. The Pro is stiffer than the EXP but I would try them both. I've seen you ski and know you like to go fast at times so I think they may suit you. The EXP may flex enough given your weight to work well for you in the bumps too. As Jim said, demo. *Butternut* is going to hold a free demo day in December and I'd be glad to head up there with you.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah I know I should demo, I really meant to last year but never got a chance.  I'll definately try to make it to the free demo day at Butternut.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 22, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Yeah I know I should demo, I really meant to last year but never got a chance.



You need to devote the day to it...make it your mindset. 

Last time I demoed, I tried out 6 different pairs of twintips/bump skis in a 2 day span. I read all the write-ups first, and all 6 skis were rated pretty much the same for the same types of conditions. Talking to the reps only reinforced that. 

All 6 skis skied very differently though. 4 of them I had no use for at all, didn't like them. The 2 winners were good overall skis and good in all the conditions (groomed, ice, bumps) available that day, but one was better on the groomed and the other better in bumps. I spend more time in bumps, so that was the clear winner for me.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> You need to devote the day to it...make it your mindset.



Thats my problem, when I have the chance to go skiing I just want to ski, not screw around with switching skis and what not.  This season I will make it a priority though!

Thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recall talking about skis with you at Loon...feel free to start a thread in here about skis or PM me with suggestions.  I recall you like cruising and would like to get into more terrain, yeah?


----------



## bigbog (Aug 1, 2005)

*....*

trailboss,
Got the sandwich version at first, _assumed_ :lol:  it would be pretty close to RF version, however advice through numerous contacts put doubts in me, will be accepted @shop as payment towards next year's RF ski....due in 3-4weeks, which is supposed to be the unchanged version(in its skiing character) of the ski I DID demo last Feb...  8)


----------



## bigbog (Aug 20, 2005)

*..........*

Bump


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 20, 2005)

Those HEADS are nice skis...heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 20, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Good deal for someone who needs them.  I'd be interested, but Ms. Trailboss would kill me if I had ANOTHER pair of skis :wink:


any skier who can't buy another pair of skis because of the Ms. is whipped.  hate to say it TB, but a man has ta be able to increase the quivver size on a yearly basis!


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 20, 2005)

UHHH, i just got dupped into rereading and replying to a bumped thread.  doh!


----------



## bigbog (Aug 21, 2005)

*>>>  SOLD....feel free to remove guys   <<<*

...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 21, 2005)

OK, skis are sold...so we can continue the discussion on Stiffness and skis...


----------



## bigbog (Aug 24, 2005)

*ski stiffness.....*

A definite relationship with stiffness and speed of a ski's response to pressure.  
$.01...of PC  :lol:


----------

